# verdict in doe acting bucky carrying boys



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just read on another page that a doe could act bucky after the 3rd month of gestation if she is carrying boys . She has high testosterone levels.Karen





> This was the answer that I got from the woman that made the statement in reguards to the carrying bucks . I have found her to be very knowledable and has help me in the past .
> It sounds logical. I think Logical is a oxymoron when your talking goat.LOL
> Karen
> 
> ...


I wrote this quote below....prior to her kidding:


> I have a doe right now ........that is due to kid on Monday....there is another doe in season and she is doing the "what"..."what" dance...  ....flapping her tongue and riding her...the whole 9 yards.......... she isn't acting mean or pushy...the get out of my way...thing... ect though.....I guess I will see?........... LOL :shrug:


 Ok ...that doe I had acting very bucky just kidded...and the verdict is in.....she had 3 ...very healthy :girl: :girl: :boy: ...so that theory is "FALSE" with my experience...
does anyone else ...have a doe going to kid ...to test the theory ?
My camera is acting up so I don't know when I can get pics.....sorry


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something else they say. smell the top of their head, like for me between the horns. If they smell a little bucky then you are going to have boys, a lot bucky then either one boy or more then one. No smell other then like a goat :ROFL: then it is girls. 
I have doe this for several years and I am about 90% right. 

I do believe it is just a good guess :scratch:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

.. what if the doe is always mean...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a doe that is always mean ....but she is top goat of the herd...she always has had a buck and a doe...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Jenna never acted bucky and gave birth to a single buck. So thats false in my exp. so far.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think aurora the demon goat may be first to kid! she's already developing her little udder... so cute.. gonna weigh tomorrow and see how much everyone is weighing


i think amelia may be having 4 or 5 again.. as she is huge already and was not fat before breeding..


seriously, she's bigger than the other two i have due in a month and she's not due till the end of march


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> aurora the demon goat


 wow she must be a meany....

amelia,having 4 or 5 kids woe that is alot.....she must be humongous... :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

aurora is the only one with horns.. and shes got a temper!!

but amelia had 5 this last year and it was her first time!!


but moms always had 3-5 each time..

so... if anyone wants a kevin baby.. i may have alot

i should do an ultrasound


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Tillie acted VERY bucky last year
curling her lip
riding the girls
doing that grunt/lick thing
the whole 9 yards
DH swore to goodness that she was a freemartin (sterile)
she had twin doelings this past march


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...it is looking like it is False..that a bucky acting doe... that is preggo....is going to have bucks....
that is interesting.... :sun:


----------

